# Trying to find work in Lisbon



## Am87 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am pretty much sold on going to portugal in january in search of work. Whether it's a career or something to get me by. I am choosing portugal because I have an EU passport and the country looks beautiful and unlike any other place. I was planning on latin america, but the threats to personal security are serious. And as for the economy. The united states has a deficit problem too. Miami has %13 unemployment. As bad as portugal is, I see exports increased 15% and on google maps it looks like there is excellent development and viable businesses. Don't they need english speakers to help globalize? 

I have a business management degree and several semesters of spanish, as well as a group portuguese lesson. Does anyone know of headhunters or reliable job listing resources? I find myself pretty much making enough to maintain here and feel like it would be more rewarding to be in europe...learning a language that I am interested in; and going to the beach when it heats up. Thanks to any expats for your help.

I'm not an expat in Australia...It wouldnt let me change the location.


----------

